# Password reset notification



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We have a person on three different forums trying to hack accounts. He is a disgruntled strange man. He is doing this on ohio game fishing, lake st clair network and Michigan sportsman. Many of these bogus password change notifications are coming to members via their email accts. Please do not open or respond. Keep deleting these messages to trash if you did not initiate. Tom


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bump X 2


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Bump X 2


What is bump?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mickey said:


> What is bump?


Brings the thread that is bumped to top of list on forum.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

bumb


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Brings the thread that is bumped to top of list on forum.


Thanks friend.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hmm here I thought it was a dance! 
"One
Two
Three
Bump!
One
Two
Three
Bump!
Come on everybody! Do the Bump!"


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Sonder said:


> Hmm here I thought it was a dance!
> "One
> Two
> Three
> ...


🤦🏼‍♂️ Lol


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

Ty noted


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope the vermin pestering you gets found out. buMp


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

last bump hope yall seen it


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ah heck, one more just cause that's the way ma used to do it.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Did he hack the site to get email addresses?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Did he hack the site to get email addresses?


No...the site has not been hacked.
He's just trying to get anyone to answer the bogus password change request then he will have access to your computer cause he will then have your password.
It's an old, weak...actually comical scam tactic that today...only really amateur hackers use.
Like this low life...the amount of time he spends to try and get just one person to fall for his scam is funny.
Just send the bogus password change request straight to trash and there's nothing he can access.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Did he hack the site to get email addresses?


If i may add even if you did a reset he can only use it on ogf, we can fix it


----------

